# How to format a USB pen drive in FAT32 or NTFS?



## Sonofmoon (Jul 18, 2007)

As all of you know at normal circumstances we could format a USB pen drive in FAT only. I need some method or software that could format USB pen drive to FAT32/NTFS or atleast to FAT16. Please help!


----------



## slugger (Jul 18, 2007)

u can format it in FAT32 format,
 all u have 2 do, plug in ur dirve into d hub
open d win exlporer, hightlight d pen drive, right click on it, select d format option, 
den wen a window opens, from a list of file sys option just select d FAT 32 option and click on d start button and u will have a freshly formatted flash drive


----------



## Sonofmoon (Jul 19, 2007)

I have heard that there are many unneccesary headers in FAT32 for a USB thumb drive is there any way we can rewrite the FAT32 Table.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 19, 2007)

Plug the drive in,

Right Click on *My computers*, then *Manage*, and then navigate ur self to *Disk Management* !!! Right Click on in USB partitions, and Dlete them to creat new ones...

*img115.imageshack.us/img115/1117/untitledlx8.jpg


----------



## Sonofmoon (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks to slugger and choto for your replies, that was pretty nice. Now can you please suggest me a way to edit the fat32 table to remove unneccesary headers that take up the space.


----------

